# MPS - Whats happening??



## Jakes Place (Jan 14, 2016)

Just heard a rumour ... that MPS (Bank) :ballchain: may be closing its doors for good in the next few months!! :jaw: 
Anybody got any news or an update of what & why this MAY be happening??


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Might be a good idea to say who is MPS? "Monte dei Paschi di Siena" perhaps... Where is the story from and does this have something to do with the other open post here on "run on Italian banks"? Bit of a shame your other post has been deleted for some reason, it does not look good on a forum to see such!


----------



## Jakes Place (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks -


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

If you search "Monte dei Paschi di Siena BBC" there has been a number of articles on their peoblems.


----------

